# Rena Aqualife 350



## mlgt (30 Nov 2010)

I wanted to ask if there is any owners of this tank? Im in the process of possibly buying this after viewing it tonight to check the condition of it.

What are your thoughts? I currently have a Juwel rio 180, and ideally I wanted a Juwel Rio 300/400 because I have a space in my living room for up to 190cm. 

However this one is very close to where I currently live and been trying to source a decent condition tank is very hard to come by. 

My intentions are to restock my current livestock which consists of 2 discus, 30 cardinals, 12 corydoras, 6 amanos and a handful of cherry shrimp and assassin snails.
Plantwise I have around 8 various types of crypts, needle leaf ferns, 3 different amazons and lots of moss.

Filtration wise I have currently a JBL e1500, which depending on what filtration the Rena has might be run with the external Rena (if the owner has it) or buy another filter.

It has 2 doors, compared to the 3 doors Ive seen online, so I wanted to ask also if this would be the T8 model or the T5 model?

If it is the older T8 model, how easy is it to add additional source of lighting? 

Looking for answers


----------



## johnnypy (5 Dec 2010)

I've had one of these Rena tanks for a couple of years and found it very good. The Rena filter which came with it is powerful and quiet and I've had no issues with it. My tank came with two bars with T8 lights which rest on ledges under the covers - well made but not enough for the job. I sold them and made three new bars with 2xT5 tubes to rest on the ledges out of aluminium box sections - has worked really well and boosted up the light. I couldn't find any light fittings commercially available which would fit under the Rena covers, hence the DIY solution. Suppose you could get rid of the covers and have an overtank fitting


----------



## mlgt (5 Dec 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I will probably apply some silicone and glass into a slight v shape to hold the T5's that I have on my current 180 rio.

Might as well recycle what I have.


----------

